# Golf pencil display



## Trev (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to make a golf pencil display case with my daughter (I finally got her excited about my two hobbies - golf and woodworking), however I can't seem to find any designs on the actual part that holds the pencils A 5/16 grove is close, but perfect. Has anyone made one of these displays or knows how to make the pencil holders easily? Any info would be great. Attached is a sample golf pencil case so that you know what I am talking about.

-Steve


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Steve,

I'd take a nice piece of hardwood of your choice, about an inch long. Drill a hole of the appropriate size that would be "about snug" (note use of the technical measurement! LOL) the length of the piece of hardwood.

Next, I would run the piece through the bandsaw (or tablesaw if you don't have a bandsaw, but be careful) and remove wood not quite to the centerline of the hole. This would leave about 200 degrees of the hole, if you will.

I would taper the wood on the top and bottom for appearance. Sand the piece and line the hole with self-stick felt. You should be able to snap the pencil into the hardwood.

Now build 39 more and you've got it! Good luck.

Cheers!


----------



## Trev (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Dave. That makes sense.


----------



## Trev (Dec 28, 2011)

Dave, I just tried it and it worked great. I don't have a drill press and need to ensure the holes are drilled straight. I took 4/4 stock and drilled a row of holes and ripped the holes as you described and it left me with with a pencil holder strip. I didn't make them indiviually as you described, but your method was spot-on. Thanks so much for your quick response.

Steve


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A most unique display Steve and good tip Dave


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

SLACKER! You took the easy way out!

Kidding! Glad it worked out for you. Enjoy.

Cheers!


----------



## TexUSAF (Jan 6, 2013)

May I ask what size drill bit you used? I have tried several and it's either too tight, or too loose.
Thanks,
Tex


----------

